# Flash plugin erneuern



## gface (22. November 2002)

Hoj ich bins noch mal   

Wie wie mach ich das das user meiner Page die das flash4 plugin
auf das flash 5plugin erneuert werden 


Thanks @ gface


ich wette das es so simpl ist das ich nicht drauf komm


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (22. November 2002)

Nen Link zu Macromedia.


----------



## Fabian H (23. November 2002)

Is des net im Object Tag drin?

]Ton[


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (23. November 2002)

Ayo,so gehts auch 
PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"


----------



## Adam Wille (23. November 2002)

Würde mich ehrlich gesagt an eurer Stelle nicht darauf verlassen, dass das ordnungsgemäßg funktioniert mit dem Aktualisieren des Plugins...

Falls es auf dem Userrechner noch gar nicht vorhanden ist, dann greift die Verlinkung mit Macromedía eigentlich recht ordentlich, aber das Aktualisieren würde ich textlich empfehlen und nicht hoffen, dass das automatisch geschieht, wirklich.

Geist


----------

